# Non UFC hall of fame - Add names and reasons



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

Add your names and reasons. 

Must have fought less than 3 times in the UFC. So Bas and Saku can go in.


----------



## DaFreshestG (Jan 13, 2012)

fedor the guy had some of the most interesting fights and whether you like like the guy its hard to say he didnt define what mma is about having to have it all in your skillset
doesnt matter if your tall roided out short fat or look like a guy that would fix your tv like he did anything can happen in mma


----------



## Freckle (Apr 23, 2012)

Igor Vovchnchyn, he has 50+ wins, made a Pride Gp final, had a 30 something fight unbeaten streak, and beat the likes of Goodrige,Kerr,Sakuraba,Yvel. 

Then an easy one is Rickson.


----------



## Cat Smasher (Jun 17, 2012)

Fedor... Nuff said with him, call him a can crusher or not he went undefeated for almost 10 years, and looked unbeatable with his sharp skills everywhere a fight could go. Also defeating 7 former UFC champions helps as well. 

Sergei Kharitonov, Pride vet and has beat some of the toughest guys around. Most of his losses have been only against top notch guys who are well known and in the UFC, or other.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Ricardo Arona-has fought and beaten some the greats in the sport. Some feel he beat Fedor before he was Fedor.
Hayato Sakurai-Good fighter, record should get him in.
Joachim Hansen-another good fighter fought some greats. Doesn't look like he will be coming to the UFC.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Vovchanchyn for sure, he was the "Fedor before Fedor". 

and Fedor too of course.


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

I know it doesn't fit your criteria but Frank Shamrock needs a shout in a "MMA Hall of Fame" discussion.

Its very obvious he deserves to be in the UFC HoF but no secret DW has a dislike for him.

Vovy, Rutten and Sakuraba are all great shouts.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Rob Emerson - reason - GOAT


----------

